# The Best Store Brought Animated Holloween Props



## scarymary (Oct 12, 2003)

I like that tombstone idea!! My favorite so far is the guy that pulls his head off and screams: It's luscous and loud, and fast and sensitive enough that it really is scary.


----------



## Vlad (Nov 2, 2003)

I just love the flying bats. They're simple but very effective


Ask not for whom the bell tolls......


----------



## blackwidow (Jun 13, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Vlad_
> 
> I just love the flying bats. They're simple but very effective
> 
> ...


Relatives of yours? LOL










 Widow's Gallery


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

My favorite so far is the guy that pulls his head off and screams: It's luscous and loud, and fast and sensitive enough that it really is scary.

Sounds interesting,Is there a web site to see it?.

Haunted Display


----------



## scarymary (Oct 12, 2003)

I believe he's available again this year at Spirit. I'll look for a link.


----------



## scarymary (Oct 12, 2003)

www.spencergifts.com has the Tormented Zombie. He pulls his head off and screams. Very startling!


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

ok thanks

Haunted Display


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

i was just curious if 100 bucks is a good deal on that??? I was so tempted to buy it but in the back of my mind i said save the money. They also give a $25 gift card for spending 50 or more. So i would get that too. there is 4 days left on that sale.


----------



## scarymary (Oct 12, 2003)

This was my big expense last year. I was running out of time (too much work, and not enough sleep) and decided to get this kind of spur of the moment. I figured I could always get sane when I got home and return it the next day. But it was too fun, and worked too well, and, well, it's going to be a star again this year! The thing that I like about it is it's extremely sensitive sensor, and very quick head pop with adequately loud scream: They did everything right!
If you have 100$ to treat yourself to a big present, this would get my vote. However, I'm a big fan of shoestring/salvage props, and $100 would go a long way spent elsewhere.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2004)

Jon,
Just a heads up on the Spencers $25 off, it's only good towards your next purchase. Spirit Halloween has the same props and they have a 20% coupon online.


http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10023


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2004)

Last year I found a skull that flies just like the bat. I found him at a flea market and haven't seen one since.

http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10023


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

That zombie is cool,but it might be to intense for the kids in my neiborhood

Haunted Display


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

But IM TEMPTED, AND MY CARD IS GETTING TO HEAVY

Haunted Display


----------



## jandjbarry (Aug 20, 2004)

Yeah it is $150 CDN up here at Spencer's. A bit steep I thought for what it does... I was thinking I could make one easy enough with a scissor linkage a couple hands and a prop head. You could go pneumatic or let it take it's head off and on all night with a wiper motor...


Jeff

_________________________
Come see our website at:

http://www.hauntedyards.com
_________________________
Moral Flexibility


----------



## Tammers611 (Oct 3, 2003)

Spencers and Spirit are the same company
Spencers usually goes 50% Halloween stuff 1-2 weeks before
halloween
you just have to check every day 
cause it sells fast as soon as it does.

time to make new friends at the spencers counter again
some even have layaway....


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

Dancing singing 5foot skeleton at partycity is pretty cool

Haunted Display


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

The best store bought animatronics I have seen were at the Halloween Outlet main center in MA, I think its in worcester or waltham, something with a W. As most people know there stuff, although good, can be a little expensive, like there new 32,000 doller space ship. Thats right, I could get a stripped down last years model NEW beamer for that much. But hey, you have the money, why not?

Michael Ball

I'm a little bit off the chain, call me insane, but the fact remains 
That I'm a psycho
Better get it through your brain, when you say my name, never say it in vain
Cause I'm a psycho

Check out my photo album!
http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10014


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

Those were on display?,WOW

Haunted Display


----------



## Nightshade (Jul 18, 2004)

The Tormented Zombie was a great hit with my toter's last year. They really loved him. Got lots of screams and laughs with this one.

As darkness falls and shadows loom I bid you welcome to my tomb.


----------



## Thedarktomb (May 10, 2004)

Spencer's and Spirit will be getting in an electronic animated crawling zombie this year for $129. It is cut off at the abdomen with guts hanging and crawls/moans on the ground with sound activation. If they don't already have it, then it should be arriving soon for 2004. There's a pic on the Spencer's site about it.



The Dark Tomb - Psychological Terror at it's best!
www.mansionofterror.com/props.htm


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

We've been bugging our Spencer's here in Omaha about the "crawling zombie" prop for the last couple of weeks. They finally called us and told us that they should have them in next Tuesday afternoon. It looks pretty cool from the picture on the web site.


----------



## FireItUpXTC (Aug 27, 2004)

i'd love to see that zombie in action, it looks really cool on the site...if only i had that kind of money to dish out on a prop right now! Let us know how it is when u get it!!


----------



## kristian (Aug 26, 2004)

I was at Spencers today and the guy told me that the crawling zombie will be in on thursday. This animated stuff seems rediculously inexpensive compared to props found on the internet. I've seen tons of cool animatronics, but most sites don't show how they work. I found that Carnage Complex has video of some of their props, and even thought about buying some...until I saw them in motion. I was quite disappointed! 
I'm looking for stuff that will scare people from coming to my front door, not have them laugh their way up the driveway. I bought 8 tombstones from Haunted headstones last year which are very realistic. Between dim lighting and fog, I heard even 10 year old kids literally crying that they didn't want to come up the driveway! Even better, Rick from Haunted Headstones is making my 16 more stones this year, which are not on his website (I went to a graveyard and took pictures of old stones). So this year I should have close to 30 stones - I'm probably going to have a lot of left over Halloween candy!!!


----------



## jandjbarry (Aug 20, 2004)

Aren't the stones from haunted headstones bloody expensive though?

Jeff

_________________________
Come see our website at:

http://www.hauntedyards.com
_________________________
Moral Flexibility


----------



## kristian (Aug 26, 2004)

Yeah, they're expensive, but they'll be around after some punk brat tries to kick one over - and probably limp away with a broken foot!
I believe they are worth every penny. You have to remember, it would be cheaper to build them yourself, but Rick (the owner of HH) has put a lot of time and effort into creating patterns, and coming up with the right mixture of paint that makes them look as real as they do.


----------



## Partiers.com (Sep 28, 2002)

We bought a 5 foot dancing Frankenstein from a discount store one year and modified it so that the song no longer plays, but it still shakes back and forth when activated in our yard haunt display...

BEFORE









AFTER












http://www.HauntedSummitviewDrive.com
New Castle, PA USA


----------



## Booterbunz (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi all..I'm new to this forum. I just wanna say that I have the crawling zombie (got it a few days ago) and the tormented zombie. The crawling one isn't THE best in the world, but it's worth the money, especially if you use the 20% off coupon from spirit halloween..which by the way, you can print more than one out! ) The crawling zombie walked into my leg at checkout while at spirit, and it even scared me..so I bought it on the spot! 



i'd love to see that zombie in action, it looks really cool on the site...if only i had that kind of money to dish out on a prop right now! Let us know how it is when u get it!!
[/quote]

Send..more..brains


----------



## Booterbunz (Sep 24, 2004)

I forgot to mention that the crawling zombie comes with a remote and will work left, right, back and forth..or on batteries by sensitivity! HTH



Send..more..brains


Send..more..brains


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

crazy,

The main Halloween Outlet dtore is in Worcester. I think that there might be a seasonal one in Framingham as well.


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

Question does the zombie roll on wheels or pull it self?

Haunted Display


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by Marksin_
> 
> Question does the zombie roll on wheels or pull it self?
> 
> Haunted Display


It's on wheels. I looked at the underside of one. Has two larger wheels in the back and two small ones in the front that allow it to turn, just like a remote controlled car. The arms don't touch the ground but it gives the appearance of the thing crawling. The sound is great, like a zombie moaning. My concern is that it would not roll on grass, which is what I'd want, but a piece of hard foam or plywood as a runway would solve the problem.


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

t
THANKS DUBBYA,
But the temptation is removed.
The local spencers told me they could'nt get them on the shelf,they would open the box, and people would take it out of thier hands ,and walk right to the register.

Haunted Display


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

That's what we're afraid of, too. Our local Spencer's here in Omaha is getting their "crawling zombie" props tomorrow. Luckily, we have been pestering the manager for about 3 weeks now...so he called us the other day and told us to come in early tomorrow afternoon and he would pull one out of the back before they even hit the shelves.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

We talked to the manager at Spirit Halloween and he said that each store depending on size will only get 1 or 2 of the Death Crawler Remote Control Zombie. We were very, very lucky to get one today !!!!  Our store only got 1 !!!!


----------



## jandjbarry (Aug 20, 2004)

Just a side note... I've heard alot of reports from people who have bought them... they are broken already... not something that lasts machanically...

Jeff

_________________________
Come see our website at:

http://www.hauntedyards.com
_________________________
Moral Flexibility


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

That's not good news...dang...we wanted to add a moving prop this year and we were counting on this prop to be THE one. Decisions...decisions...decisions...lol. Tomorrow is the day our Spencers is supposed to get this prop in stock...


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

halloween outlet does rents some space for a month in framingham, i think. And at the main one they have a haunted house opened in the building next to it. Gonna try to get there thisy ear.

Michael Ball

I'm a little bit off the chain, call me insane, but the fact remains 
That I'm a psycho
Better get it through your brain, when you say my name, never say it in vain
Cause I'm a psycho

Check out my photo album!
http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10014


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by jandjbarry_
> 
> Just a side note... I've heard alot of reports from people who have bought them... they are broken already... not something that lasts machanically...
> 
> ...


Likely true. The display model at our Spirit Store (has only been out for four days) is already malfunctioning. The directional remote will not work, allowing it to turn left or right. It will only go forward and backward. At this point I'm glad I saved my money. I may however pick up the tormented zombie that lifts it's head off and screams. Cheaper and looks to be fairly durable.


----------



## widowsbluff (Nov 2, 2003)

The crawling Zombie thing was broken when I went to Spirit this weekend, too sad, it looked really cool. I got a torse of a guy that looks burnt, he will be great comming out of the hellmouth I built this summer. He was my 18th aniversery present, ya I needed a piece of jewlery, I am thinking 1-2 karets, but this prop is great!


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

We took a chance tonight by buying the "crawling zombie" prop at our local Spencer's. The good part is that they were saving the prop in the back room for us to pick up tonight. So...it is an unopened prop...still in the box. Hopefully that will help to prolong the zombie's life(death). We brought it home and tested it out in our driveway...and it works. We plan on using it just for a few hours on Halloween night...and that's it...but we're gonna have our fingers crossed all night.


----------



## zack o lantern (Sep 23, 2004)

Is the crawling zombie motion activated?

* "Wacko Zacko" Crockett
The dead come to life on my parents' lawn...
And I just pray the sprinklers wont turn on.


----------



## jandjbarry (Aug 20, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by behenthere_
> 
> The crawling Zombie thing was broken when I went to Spirit this weekend, too sad, it looked really cool. I got a torse of a guy that looks burnt, he will be great comming out of the hellmouth I built this summer. He was my 18th aniversery present, ya I needed a piece of jewlery, I am thinking 1-2 karets, but this prop is great!


Do you mean Burnt Bob?










He is one of my favs!!!

Jeff

_________________________
Come see our website at:

http://www.hauntedyards.com
_________________________
Moral Flexibility


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

There is another zombie torso that is different and has a burnt look. It is clothed however and the flesh has some reds and purples in it. I remember when the burnt bob pictured first came out a few years ago. It's now cheaper and our Spirit has a ton of them on sale for $40.00. May have to get one.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by zack o lantern_
> 
> Is the crawling zombie motion activated?.


No. It needs the remote to work.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

There is a switch on the bottom of the "crawling zombie" where you can choose either "sound activated" or "remote activated". Also, you can choose a speed...fast or slow.


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

I like the Mario chiodo coffin,it assembles fast, and looks great.

Haunted Display


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by The Crow 1994_
> 
> There is a switch on the bottom of the "crawling zombie" where you can choose either "sound activated" or "remote activated". Also, you can choose a speed...fast or slow.
> 
> I didn't know that. Guess I didn't look closely enough. I'm still skeptical of the quality of this item. Hopefully those who purchased one will give updates after Halloween on how it performed.


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

If te zombie has wheels on the bottom,it wont work in a front yard.

Haunted Display


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

You would need to place it on a piece of plywood or even hard foam, kind of like a runway.


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

Finally the spencer gifts store got the death crawler in. I went and bought one and there was one more left which some other guy had on hold and ended up buying later in the day. That same guy came to the halloween store i work at and bought two props for 600 bucks!!!

I think the zombie is freaking awesome but then again i had higher hopes for it. His hand movement isnt the best but his groans are. Where else can you find a moving crawling zombie. Nowhere that i know of. One thing that drives me crazy is that his shirt gets caught in the wheels too much. A very cool prop though. I wish i had some coupons to go with the price though.


----------



## kristian (Aug 26, 2004)

Jon-
If you want to find a crawling corpse that is even better, check out Carnagecomplex.com. There is a "lurker" corpse I believe it's called, that is pretty cool - but a lot of money. Still a neat product!


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Jon,

We know exactly what you mean...we expected a little more out of the prop, too. We plan on using either safety pins or velcro pieces to give a little lift to the crawling zombie's shirt. That way it should keep his shirt from getting tangled up in the wheels.

Oh yeah...and the whole coupon/gift card thing kind of made us mad, too. If the prop would have arrived on time...like Spencer's said it would...then we would have received some gift cards for redeeming on future items.


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

The Animated Halloween Butler!.

You can see him at my gallery.

Haunted Display
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=146


----------



## scarymary (Oct 12, 2003)

LOVE the butler!! Probably gonna have to plagiarize, if that's ok.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

WAY TO GO Marksin !!!  The Butler is really awesome !!


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

What Mary, the hat?.
Thanks Preston,I feel like a little kid on christmas morning

Haunted Display
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=146


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

AAHH JEEVES

Haunted Display
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=146


----------



## scarymary (Oct 12, 2003)

Guess I wasn't paying attention the first time around: YOur butler just looks so SPIFFY! I thought you had hacked him from the head-on-the-plate!


----------



## Nightshade (Jul 18, 2004)

Because my Tormented Zombie was such a hit with the TOTers last year I called my Spencers to see if they had the Death Crawler and they had two in stock. I made it there this afternoon and got a great deal. I had 3 $25.00 off cards from previous purchases. Because I bought another mask I was able to use the 3 cards and received $75.00 off the price. This prop is really great I can hear the screams now!!

As darkness falls and shadows loom I bid you welcome to my tomb.


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

No scarymary,I would,nt chance it with a prop that cost.
But cheap after halloween electronic props have had some pretty gory autopsy scenes in my house.

Haunted Display
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=146


----------



## maine-i-ac (Sep 30, 2004)

I've got the Zombie with "head-ripping action" at the spirit store and I have had a great time with the kids/grandma and the dog. He seems to be working good so far. We are going to jazz him up a little with some extra stuff...but my favorite prop is my talking "bucky" with red led eyes and a jaw that moves when some speaks into the microphone. [}]

"I'd rather have a bottle in front of me...then have to have a frontal lobeotomy". (The Dr. Demento Show)


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

maine-i-ac, Does that bucky have a moving finger too??? Im just curious because i think i have the same one as you and i have a problem with mine. He seems to be draining the battery or something. Even when he is not on. I got new batterys for him. He worked for a couple days then he was not talking right. Everything was crackling, and couldnt be heard. I changed the battery and he worked. I tried him the next day and he did it again. Any problems like mine. I used a battery tester and they say the batteries are fine.


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

Flaming cauldron gets good reactions.

Haunted Display
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=146


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2004)

Not really animated unless mist fog counts, but I had to share this little purchase!









http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10023


----------



## Screamhaunt (Jan 7, 2004)

Marksin, I just looked at your pics, and you have an incredible Haunt!
Just for the record, I wasn't familiar how to vote yet (I am now) and accidently clicked on 1 out of 5. I am so sorry!

I meant it to say 5!

I won't make that mistake again.

Again, great Haunt, great detail, and you can tell that you are "really" in the Spirit!

Screamhaunt


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

Thanks Screamhaunt,My neighbors alway said it looked good,but they are not home haunters,im tough on my own displays. A compliment from a haunter is special.MY wife put up the picture,I did'nt know you could rate them,when you visit again ,just press 5,LOL.
Thanks again you made my night.

Haunted Display
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=146


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Marskin,
Where did you get that peeping zombie animatronic? That is very nice. May I tackily ask what it cost?


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

http://www.hauntedcreations.com/

I paid nothing,It was a birthday present from my wife.

Haunted Display
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=146


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Does she have a sister?


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

LOL

Haunted Display
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=146


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

Nice skull RSaliva

Haunted Display
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=146


----------



## sean (Oct 10, 2004)

Those zomies move really slow and will hardly go at all on carpet or grass.
I saw one at Spencer's last week in Nashville...I asked if it needed new batteries and the lady said she had just put new ones in.

Sean Orange


----------



## superstein (Oct 13, 2004)

I picked up the Head Ripping Zombie at Spencers yesterday. I didn't have much time to play around with it yet though.

Is it motion or sound activated?

Can you control how quickly it resets / repeats? Or if some TOt stands in fron t and keeps moving, will it keep going off. I would like to trigger on first motion then stop til next victim

Thanks


----------



## td179 (Oct 31, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Jon_
> 
> i was just curious if 100 bucks is a good deal on that??? I was so tempted to buy it but in the back of my mind i said save the money. They also give a $25 gift card for spending 50 or more. So i would get that too. there is 4 days left on that sale.


I just got my Tormented Zombie today. It was $49.99 at Spencers. I would not spend $100.00 for it. I have not used it yet but it would have to do a lot more then just pull its head off and scream for $100.00. I could do it for a lot less Muhahahahaha


----------

